# Down On The Farm



## Termy (Jul 26, 2021)

Living on the farm was a trip, we did for a few months. 

A farm life, get up, bale a little hay, get the cows in for milking and ready, then breakfast. 

Eggs from the chicken coop, milk from the cows. It really is different. Made homemade ice cream. Corn right from the field. They had quite a bit of personal produce. Of course they bought a few things. Like when they were a dairy farm selling milk, not butchering the cows much. 

Few farms are really self sufficient. Think cheese, they don't make it. It is a skill, almost an art and I wouldn't even try. 

When we were there  is was good. Nobody knew the phone number and if they did they knew we were 80 miles away so why bother ? No internet, didn't even have UHF TV for a time. 

That was the farm. 

T


----------

